# What can i do to mount a 12 speed hub and cassette to a 135mm rear bike?



## bennycast (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello everybody, I hope you are doing great.

What i want is to mount a 12 speed cassette to a 29er trek marlin 7. The Marlin haves a 10 speed 135mm hub. I want something around shimano Deore and Sram Gx range. 

Few questions:

1. can I mount a 9mm skewer hub to a trek Marlin 7. The current Trek Marlin have a 5mm skewer hub.

2. Is a centerlock disc compatible with a marlin 7 frame that haves 6 bolt lock?

3. What hubs, cassetes, front and rear derailer and shifter do i need to do this setup around shimano Deore and sram gx range. (if you can be more especific with name and model number, I would apreciate it.

These are the specs of the bike.

Frameset
Alpha Silver Aluminum, internal routing, chainstay disc brake mount, rack and kickstand mount, 135x5mm QR

RockShox Judy, coil spring, preload, TurnKey lockout, 46mm offset for 29'' wheel, 100mm QR, 100mm travel

Wheels
Formula DC-20, alloy, 6-bolt, 5x100mm QR
Formula DC-22, alloy, 6-bolt, Shimano 8/9/10 freehub, 135x5mm QR

Bontrager Connection, double-wall, 32-hole, 20mm width, presta valve

Bontrager XR2 Comp, wire bead, 30 tpi, 29x2.20''
Components

brakeset
Shimano MT200 hydraulic disc

Shimano RT26, 160mm, 6-bolt

Drivetrain
Shimano Deore M4100, 10 speed

Shimano Deore M5120, long cage

FSA Alpha Drive, 28T steel ring, Boost, 170mm length

FSA, 73mm, threaded cartridge, 122.5mm spindle
Shimano Deore M4100, 11-46, 10 speed
KMC X10, 10 speed


Thank you
Happy riding.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

The question is what do you hope to gain by moving to 12 speed? 1 no. 2 whatever hub you have either takes a center lock or 6 bolt rotor , the frame or fork doesn't matter. If you wanted to put a bigger rotor ,then you would need a different spacer for the caliper.3 do you a pre build wheel or do you want to pick out a hub ,spokes and rim? Plenty of on line shops that have package's otherwise known as groupo's


----------



## bennycast (Jul 9, 2013)

rangeriderdave said:


> The question is what do you hope to gain by moving to 12 speed? 1 no. 2 whatever hub you have either takes a center lock or 6 bolt rotor , the frame or fork doesn't matter. If you wanted to put a bigger rotor ,then you would need a different spacer for the caliper.3 do you a pre build wheel or do you want to pick out a hub ,spokes and rim? Plenty of on line shops that have package's otherwise known as groupo's


Thank you for your reply.

I only hope to get the best components around shimano deore and sram GX or eagle
3. I have the trek marlin 7 2021 which haves a 135mm hub. What I want is to upgrade it as much as i can on the casette, hub, derailer and shifter.

I am almost sure that I would need a new hub if I upgrade to 12 speed. I would just change the hub and cassete and use the same wheel.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bennycast said:


> 1. can I mount a 9mm skewer hub to a trek Marlin 7. The current Trek Marlin have a 5mm skewer hub.


No. 9mm is front axle standard. Rear axle is 10mm. You can get a 10mm thru bolt for the rear or 10mm bolt-on hubs for the rear, but 5mm qr is by far more common. Only some manufacturers offer 10mm thru-bolt or bolt-on hubs, so it will limit wheel choices.



bennycast said:


> 2. Is a centerlock disc compatible with a marlin 7 frame that haves 6 bolt lock?


You can put a centerlock rotor on a centerlock hub only. You can put a 6 bolt rotor on a centerlock hub if you have an adapter to do so (they are plentiful). I like the centerlock interface, but relatively few rotors are available in it (or, if they are, they aren't stupid expensive). I have a couple bikes with centerlock hubs and 6 bolt rotors with adapters and it works well. If you get the right adapters, you don't have to deal with the torx bolts at all and the whole thing will attach with just a lockring, so you get all the advantages of centerlock but the major advantage of 6 bolt, too (cheap, plentiful rotors).



bennycast said:


> 3. What hubs, cassetes, front and rear derailer and shifter do i need to do this setup around shimano Deore and sram gx range. (if you can be more especific with name and model number, I would apreciate it.


You question is too vague with too many variables to give a single clear answer.

The easiest way to put 12spd on your current bike is to go a route that doesn't require you to mess with your wheels at all. Messing with your wheels in order to accept an xd or micro spline freehub body is going to increase the cost exponentially. It will be better to choose which drivetrain brand you want (SRAM or Shimano) and pick a 12spd cassette that will fit your existing hubs. If SRAM, you can get a SRAM NX or SX cassette or a Sunrace cassette to match. If you want a Shimano drivetrain, Sunrace makes 3 cassettes that are made to work with Shimano 12spd drivetrains on HG freehub bodies (they only vary by how many aluminum cogs are on them).

With the bike you have, it's frankly not worth a wheelset upgrade JUST so you can get a micro spline freehub body.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bennycast said:


> I would just change the hub and cassete and use the same wheel.


That's a wildly inefficient way to do it. Chances are, whatever new hub you would get would ALSO require new spokes. It's also somewhat time consuming to build a wheel, so labor costs there are high. It's not really a beginner job, either. With a cheap OEM rim, this is absolutely not worth it at all. You're better off buying an inexpensive machine laced wheel. But messing with the wheel at all makes the whole prospect of changing your drivetrain far more costly than your bike is worth.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like you *just bought this bike.*.
If so think about returning it for a more expensive but cheaper in the long run better model.
One with most or all of the stuff you want already. 
The shop should take it back and give you credit towards something already done.
Specialized Fuse is one I'd suggest.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah, just buy a lower level Shimano microspline hubs in 135 qr/100qr and re-build your wheels and buy new centerlock cassettes. Here's one: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=101674


----------



## bennycast (Jul 9, 2013)

TylerVernon said:


> Yeah, just buy a lower level Shimano microspline hubs in 135 qr/100qr and re-build your wheels and buy new centerlock cassettes. Here's one: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=101674


Thank you, these are the kind of answers i am looking for, but will it fit in the bike? because the link you provided says 10mm Skewer and in the trek site descripcion says 5mm (Formula DC-22, alloy, 6-bolt, Shimano 8/9/10 freehub, 135x5mm QR)

With which cassette and derailleur?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's some info on using an 11sp cassette. Shimano M5100 11-51 on your existing wheel.
https://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-...no-m5100-11-51-11-speed-cassette-1145945.html

You need a 12sp SLX 7100($75) or Deore 5100($45) rear derailleur.
XT 11sp shifter to get 4 up and 2 down gear change range. 
M5100 11sp 11-51 cassette is $89.
30 or 32t N-W chainring. You may need a compatible crank.
HG or HG+ chain.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bennycast said:


> Thank you, these are the kind of answers i am looking for, but will it fit in the bike? because the link you provided says 10mm Skewer and in the trek site descripcion says 5mm (Formula DC-22, alloy, 6-bolt, Shimano 8/9/10 freehub, 135x5mm QR)
> 
> With which cassette and derailleur?


That may have been the answer you wanted, but it's frankly not worth it and that's what I'm trying to tell you.

You will most likely need new spokes (different lengths and all) and at that point, what's the problem with just adding a rim to the equation, since the one you've got is a cheap OEM rim and isn't worth doing a wheel rebuild around? The labor to re-lace the wheel will be a notable expense. With shops being overwhelmed with service right now, the wait for that service will be weeks. Without a truing stand and knowledge of what you're doing, a DIY rebuilt wheel is going to be trashed in short order, anyway.

If you want a new wheel, just buy a whole new wheel and it'll be a more efficient way to do it. Still unnecessary because cassettes exist to let you use your old wheel with a 12spd drivetrain.

And, your confusion on the axle spec tells me you're not ready to DIY a wheel project anyway. 10mm is the axle diameter (the part that slots into the dropouts). 5mm is the diameter of the QR skewer (which slides through the hollow axle to attach your wheel to the bike).

Also what eb posted would be an effective option to get the range you want, but on 11spd (even cheaper and more appropriate for the bike you have).


----------



## Ridetillidie187 (Dec 18, 2020)

bennycast said:


> Hello everybody, I hope you are doing great.
> 
> What i want is to mount a 12 speed cassette to a 29er trek marlin 7. The Marlin haves a 10 speed 135mm hub. I want something around shimano Deore and Sram Gx range.
> 
> ...


The stock hub will take a 12speed cassette.. I put a 1x11 shimano sl my stock hub anything about 8 gears will fit 10 11 or 12 speed


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Harold has given the most logical route to an upgrade that, to be frank, is a waste of money. If you buy a lower end bike, upgrades should be done as parts wear out or break. Otherwise, the suggestion to take it back for a higher end model is in your best interest because it'll save you time and money.

edit: just noticed this got a random response to a 5 month old thread - and I responded, too... 😕


----------



## carlj5156 (Dec 16, 2021)

Condersendi


Harold said:


> No. 9mm is front axle standard. Rear axle is 10mm. You can get a 10mm thru bolt for the rear or 10mm bolt-on hubs for the rear, but 5mm qr is by far more common. Only some manufacturers offer 10mm thru-bolt or bolt-on hubs, so it will limit wheel choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

